#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-01
<odjay> hello
<odjay> someone got a list of the boot command available at boot of ubuntu
<odjay> I struggle with the persistent flag
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-02
<Laervian> hi
<gruad> what happened to hdparm?
<gruad> weiss jemand wo hdparm geblieben ist in dapper
<gruad> udev doesn't do the right hdparm magic as it claims
<gruad> at least not for me
#ubuntu-boot 2006-06-04
<triskal> Hey there, anyone alive?
<triskal> Anybody ever worked with PPC version of Ubuntu?
<sonium> I need some support with module loading, how can I manually set the order of modules beeing loaded? /etc/modules doesn't seem to work
#ubuntu-boot 2007-05-28
<jronnblom> anyone have any eperience building initrd for netboot and feisty? I have to add the piix module to the modules loadad at boot and generate a new initrd.
<DeadEnd154> Shit.. Anyone there ?
#ubuntu-boot 2008-05-28
<Sam03110> Anyone here?
#ubuntu-boot 2009-05-31
<guirevent> hi
#ubuntu-boot 2010-06-04
<axy_david> hahahahahhahahahahah
#ubuntu-boot 2014-05-28
<Gaba1> hello
#ubuntu-boot 2015-05-29
<othatbrian> Hello! Checking in to see if this channel is active at all...
